# Servidor de binarios PORTAGE_BINHOST

## tahawk

Hola,

Estoy probando de instalar binarios desde un servidor en gentoo. Tras muchas pruebas con numerosos servidores al final di con uno en el que todo funcionaba correctamente:

         PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/All/"

El problema de este servidor es que no tiene muchos paquetes, por lo que intente cambiar al servidor de ututo:

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://e2.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/"

Pero al hacer:

emerge -avgk paquete

No encuentra ningun paquete y me instala desde las fuentes. Los paquetes estan porque con wget consigo descargarlos pero por lo que sea no los reconoce.

He podido observar que en el primer servidor existe un archivo llamado "Packages" con descripciones sobre los paquetes que contiene. ¿Podría venir de aquí mi problema? ¿Que puedo hacer para poder instalar los paquetes de ututo?

Gracias!!

----------

## gringo

no tengo mucha idea de binhosts, pero podrías poner el error que dá exactamente ?

De cualquier manera, mirando un poco por el foro se puede ver que al parecer todo el mundo tiene problemas con los de ututo, asi que me temo que no se va a poder hacer gran cosa salvo usar los que estén disponibles en tinderbox.

saluetes

----------

## tahawk

Esque no me da ningun error. Simplemente aparece:

cache miss: 0             cache hit: 0

Y después de un rato empieza a buscar dependencias y me dice los paquetes a compilar utilizando ebuilds. Que eso es lo que no me interesa. En cambio en tinderbox me aparece:

cache miss: 0            cache hit: 485

Y luego muestra la lista de binarios q instalará. Eso si, el emerge lo tengo q hacer indicandole la versión concreta a instalar.

----------

## JotaCE

 *tahawk wrote:*   

> Esque no me da ningun error. Simplemente aparece:
> 
> cache miss: 0             cache hit: 0
> 
> Y después de un rato empieza a buscar dependencias y me dice los paquetes a compilar utilizando ebuilds. Que eso es lo que no me interesa. En cambio en tinderbox me aparece:
> ...

 

Primero que nada bienvenido a Gentoo.

Gentoo es sin duda una distribuión GNU Linux en la que para poner tu sistema a punto debes leer mucho (sobretodo el handbook) y tener mucha paciencia al momento de compilar, hay paquetes que sin duda tardan mucho en construirse.

Sin embargo hay algunas pseudo distribuciones que trabajan con binarios y son basadas en Gentoo y por supuesto trabajan con portage. me refiero a sabayon si quieres dale un vistazo.

http://www.sabayonlinux.org

EDITO

se me acaba de iluminar, oooh gran sensei linux gracias por iluminar mi mente: tu solucion es "UBUNTU"

----------

## tahawk

Ya se que gentoo no es un distro pensada para andar instalando binarios pero lo que quiero es buscar la manera de obtener un sistema con todo lo necesario rapidamente para luego ir compilando poco a poco. Otro motivo es que muchas veces quiero instalar una aplicacion solo para probarla o ver como es y entonces no me interesa esperar el tiempo que tarda en compilar.

Sabayon ya la probe hace tiempo pero no dure mucho ya por defecto va enmascarada con ~x86 y me empezo a dar problemas de dependencias y demás que no supe resolver. Además tampoco encontré la manera de instalar binarios.

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se me acaba de iluminar, oooh gran sensei linux gracias por iluminar mi mente: tu solucion es "UBUNTU"

 

De hecho quité gentoo para probar la última versión de Ubuntu pero no me acaba de convencer ya que es muy inestable y consume demasiados recursos en el sistema.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *tahawk wrote:*   

> Ya se que gentoo no es un distro pensada para andar instalando binarios pero lo que quiero es buscar la manera de obtener un sistema con todo lo necesario rapidamente para luego ir compilando poco a poco.

 

Tiene lógica... Todo sea por no salirse de Gentoo. Voy a probar http://e2.ututo.org.ar/i686/ a ver como me va y te cuento.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

Imagino que tienes en FEATURES de /etc/make.conf getbinpkg y que sólo usas emerge -K. Sospecho que no porque comentas que pretende compilar los paquetes.

Edito: Las CFLAGS de ututo, cuando las veas son   :Confused:  y te dejarán   :Shocked:  . Lo cual, por otra parte, te animará a empezar a usar gentoo con las SAFE-CFLAGS y por cuenta propia.   :Wink: 

----------

## tahawk

Bueno he probado con infinidad de servidores diferentes, he buscado por todos los rincones de google y no he conseguido ninguna solución. Ya se que el tema de los binarios no es el objetivo de gentoo pero pienso que es algo que en ocasiones puede venir muy bien. El caso es que de momento dejo este tema aparcado ya que ahora mismo lo veo como algo "imposible", y todo el tiempo que perdido en investigar sobre esto lo podria haber empleado en compilar JEJE!!

----------

